# Egg sharing - a little nervous



## bigmansmallbird (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey everyone,

Have just been reading through all the entries here and am suddenly very nervous . We have just this week agreed to go ahead with ICSI through the egg sharing programme after nearly 4 years of no joy . We are waiting for our referral to come through, but are suddenly feeling the stress of the whole thing! 

What can we expect from this?.

xx


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Hello,

Ivf is a hugely emotional journey!  I had egg collection this week and am hopefully having 2 embryo's put back on Wed (just   they survive until then).

Any question feel free to ask.  It's my 1st time as well so been a learning curve to me!  

Wishing you lots of luck with your tx

Joanne

xx


----------



## galprincess (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi

I have completed my fist successful egg share i have to say i felt exactly the same it all seemed very overwhelming. Just take it a step at a time that way it isnt as scary. IVF is a huge thing to put yourself through but it is absolutely amazing.
What are your worries exactly? is it the IVF or egg sharing? i have to say both me and recipient got BFP and im ecstatic and confirms i made the right decision i will be happy to answer anything.

Tamxxx


----------



## babygaga (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi, i know what you mean! im just starting out as well and im worrying about everything! went to the doctors this morning to get referred for egg sharing, had my fsh and lh bloods so ill be worrying all week about weather there too high! I just over analize everything i think. Any way, good luck and


----------



## Mrscollins2b (Jun 1, 2009)

Hey Ladies,

I am about to start my first IVF/ICSI at the Lister as a egg sharer!

I know what your going through when your trying to get all the tests, numbers and results going round and round your head but hopefully you will be fine its seems like its taking such a long time but it does go quick and when you get the go ahead its worth it.

Is anyone here at the Lister.


----------

